

Ask HN: Swift or Obj-C for new iOS App? - peapod91

I am making my first iPhone application and have spent time learning both Swift and Objective-C as well as the necessary iOS frameworks. This question has been asked before, but given that recent X-code 6 Betas are likely more stable and the community around Swift is more developed--do you feel a new-comer&#x27;s first iOS application should be developed in Swift or Obj-C?
======
melling
As a general rule, if you're a newcomer why would you bother with the old
thing when you can skip it and go straight to the present and future?

I'm waiting until Sept before I jump in with Swift but that's only because
I've got one more release before iOS 8. After that, I'll move to Swift for all
my new code.

